# Auktions-Seiten



## Interritor (9. April 2002)

hiho!

Ich wollt nur mal fragen, was für Auktions-Seiten ihr so kennt. Ich kenn nur ebay und ricardo.

Also leg mal los.....


Bye 
  Interritor


----------



## Christoph (9. April 2002)

hi interritor

ich ersteigere immer alles bei one2sold 
Austria eben!


----------



## Vitalis (9. April 2002)

Schau mal hier. Sogar mit Meinungen


----------



## RedZack (9. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Schau mal hier. Sogar mit Meinungen
> 
> *



Wow! Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht das es so viele Online-Auktionshäuser gibt. Ist bestimmt viel Mist dabei.


----------



## Interritor (9. April 2002)

Ja Super schonmal danke!

Hier ist nicht zufällig ein Warhammer40k-Freak der mir ne Abadon abkaufen will oder ? (Ich denke nicht)


----------



## Vitalis (9. April 2002)

> Wow! Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht das es so viele Online-Auktionshäuser gibt. Ist bestimmt viel Mist dabei.



GANZ bestimmt 


@Interrior: Was ist das?


----------

